# I find pens one of the hardest things to photograph...



## CGW-WoodWorks (Sep 10, 2011)

Every time I decide to photograph a pen I'm always amazed just how hard it is. This small, long, thin, reflective object seems to pose all sorts of challenges. The hardest thing for me is nailing the composition. It took about three hours of trial and error to get the image below. What do you guys think? What are your biggest challenges? 

-Greg

ps. Cento made the pen, I just photographed it.


----------



## gawdelpus (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd rather make pens than Photographs lol .I have a simple digital point and click ,and thats about it for me . I think your effort looks good ,but a lot more time than I would invest , cheers ~ John


----------



## sgimbel (Sep 10, 2011)

Beautiful photo.


----------



## greggas (Sep 10, 2011)

Who cares about the photo....then pen is awesome !

Nice work.


----------



## el_d (Sep 10, 2011)

Look really good Greg. 

The photo and the subject.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Sep 10, 2011)

great pen........... great photo


----------



## tt1106 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thats a great pen and photo.  I am an amateur photographer and I will spend all day composing a shot, unless it's a pen.    Those I can't seem to find the patience.


----------



## arw01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bucking the trend I guess my comment will.

Personal taste, and I agree pens seem to be a bit trickier than other stills to photograph, leads me to these thoughts on the photo itself.

Too low key, would like to see about another 1/2 stop on the shadows of the bottom and along it's main length.  Perhaps just a reflective card to fill some more in those areas.

The pencil led is out too far

Too much lean left to to right, I think 10-15 degrees less lean would look nicer.

My eyes are drawn to what you are supporting it on, and not the nib end of the pen, they always seem to "wander" around that area.  A good test is to close your eyes for a few seconds, open them and mentally note where your eyes go first and where you attention drifts in the first couple of seconds.  Should your gaze go someplace, other than the object of your intention, then make some subtle changes to see what affect you can make on your visual tracking in the photograph.

I like the photo, and I like the pen.

Alan


----------



## alphageek (Sep 10, 2011)

Greg,

I can relate... However, I would ask what the purpose of your photo is.

If its a 'generic', artistic picture or picture for logo, etc - then I think it a FABULOUS picture.

If its a picture to show that specific pen for sale, then I have some constructive criticism:
- The lighting is obviously mostly from the left. 
- That leaves a nice shadow of the pen below it.
- That lighting however means that the bottom half of the pen is mostly in shadow.
- The pencil angles away and the far part of it starts getting out of focus.

To highlight the specific pen if you were doing it to sell, I would suggest keeping it parallel to the camera to keep the whole thing in focus and I would get some more lighting on the pen to make sure to see as much of the pen as possible.


----------



## Haynie (Sep 10, 2011)

Good lighting, great optics, knowing how to use your camera, a big ass sturdy tripod, and practice helps a lot.


----------



## CGW-WoodWorks (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback.

@gawdelpus: The pens are my partner Cento's domain, I just try to capture them as best as I can - but ya, it's a lot of time.

@arw01: I like the idea of the fill card on the bottom. As for the lead, it's actually not out at all, it's just a long tip. Maybe if I replaced the metal cylinder with a smaller support it would be less distracting.

@alphageek: The purpose is to eventually sell the pencil. I see what your saying about getting better light in the shadows. I'm gonna try out the bottom fill card idea above and see if it helps. The thing I don't like about flat and horizontal is that the pen then fills such a small portion of the frame. I guess it's not so bad when you can see a large version but on ETSY where thumbnails need to POP I feel the pen can get lost in the frame.

@Texas Wood - Checked out your site.  You have some really wicked looking designs and great photos to boot.  Is that background aluminum?


----------



## alphageek (Sep 10, 2011)

Glad you're taking the feedback well 

One correction!  I don't say to keep it flat, just parallel to the lens.   You can still angle it up, just don't angle it back.   Keep the entire length of the pen in focus.


----------



## CGW-WoodWorks (Sep 10, 2011)

alphageek said:


> Glad you're taking the feedback well
> 
> One correction! I don't say to keep it flat, just parallel to the lens. You can still angle it up, just don't angle it back. Keep the entire length of the pen in focus.


 Took a look at your gallery, I see what you're saying now.  Nice work!


----------



## sbarton22 (Oct 4, 2011)

How are you setting up the background? That is my biggest problem, and I love your neutral grey.


----------



## moke (Oct 5, 2011)

Greg,
I think your photograph is very good. One of the problems with the photos on this site is everyone thinks they have to use a tent and the photos for the most part are all the same. While a tent yields good lighting, it is not the only way to light "products". But, make NO mistake we have some great photos shown on this forum. Obviously you did not use a tent and you have a more radical lighting ratio. Good for you!!!

After being in the Photography business all my adult life, we all seem to want to do things the same..I am guilty of this myself... like follow this trend or that, make sure you don't break this rule or stay with this concept. Recently, some Pro's have asked, "who made these rules?" And those of us older more experienced guys couldn't answer the question...we don't know who made the rules, so the younger pros ask why do I need to follow them? Why not break some of the rules while still accomplising the goals it was meant to?

To clarify, the "rules" say your ratio is too great..use a fill light to add more detail in the shadows..the rule says use a higher camera angle..the perspective is better to sell items...I ask why? Does this look like a pen? Can you see the material that is made from? And most of all doesn't this add some drama to a mundaine subject ( no offense to the pen maker--it is very nice)

Thank God that some of the great portrait photographers like Yosef Karsh broke some rules clear back in the 40's and 50's and we got some spectacular portraits of some world leaders that we can appreciate today. 

In my tenure as a photographer I have judged many, many photographs and portraits from 4H to State Professional Organization...I can say with relative certainty...good job!


----------

